
Better Living Through Venom - huac
http://www.newyorker.com/tech/elements/better-living-through-venom
======
j_s
_How a bee sting saved my life: poison as medicine_

[http://mosaicscience.com/story/how-bee-sting-saved-my-
life-p...](http://mosaicscience.com/story/how-bee-sting-saved-my-life-poison-
medicine)

------
sixQuarks
wow, be sure to check out the video of the swimmer that gets stung. Some
people just have an incredible level of mental ability. She gets stung and
keeps on swimming, despite it feeling like she is on fire.

